# Tutorial Contest Winner August 2009: Tahti



## Hilly (Sep 15, 2009)

Please help me to congratulate Tahti for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for the month. Tahti will receive the prize of a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, Tahti , for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f282/r...y-eyes-147881/


----------

